# Aussie puppy, aggressive nipping, barking, and growling



## RalphieAussie27 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a 12 week old Australian shepherd who is adorable! He is very smart and learns basic commands really quickly. One issue we are having though is his nipping and biting, along with barking and growling. Now I know that it is normal for puppy's to bite when playing and also to bark and growl a little when playing, but for some reason I feel that this is different. For one, he doesn't just gently mouth at your hands when petting him, he nips so hard that sometimes it draws blood. Also, he will latch and hold on to your skin. I've tried the "ouch!" Technique, but this actually makes him do it more. I've tried to say no or "aye!" Firmly, and this does not work, and actually any time I say "no" he will start barking and growling. His tail wags so i don't think he is trying to be nasty, but how do I teach him to play gently? Is this an Aussie thing he will grow out of? 

I've tried other things like giving him a swift tap under the chin or lightly holding his mouth after he bites. I also give him a toy when he wants to chew my hand, but I can't even rub his belly or get to close with him without him latching onto my arm or nipping me in my face. Even if he's excited when we play on the yard he nips my knees and pulls my clothes. 

I know he's a herding dog, but I feel like he's more aggressive with it and he's not responding to my commands once he gets wound up.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Aug 25, 2013)

If he's not responding to any of the normal techniques and just gets more and more wound up, I would try a couple of different things. First, of he's biting at your hands, give him and appropriate thing to bite on, something fun and interactive like tug. If he continues to go for your hands, remove him from the situation. Calmly pick him up and put him in his crate until he has calmed down. Do this every time he bites too hard, and he should make the connection soon enough. Be consistent with it though! Sometimes it takes a while for it to sink in but don't just try a couple times and then move on to something else or you'll just confuse him.

Also how much exercise does he get? This could be him redirecting pent up energy if he's not getting enough exercise.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tigerkitty (Jul 12, 2013)

I have the same problem with my five month old english cocker spaniel. See here for the advice people gave me on the issue. ^^


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's what I wrote on the other hread


He's normal for a puppy, normal for a herding breed. Don't smack him or hold his mouth shut. Either you will cause him to be handshy or he will think you're engaging in his game and it will make it worse.

When he chews you, offer him a toy instead. If he persists, walk out of the room for a moment. This is setting a boundary for him. When he gets too rough, the fun stops. You have to be consistent and do this every time and it will *a while* but he'll get it. Most of this he'll probably go out of. Puppies just naturally chew.


----------



## Deamian (Aug 26, 2013)

You can really spin it positive with a little work. Our malamute would test us every chance from about 7 months onward, but she has the softest mouth, she's really just trying to use her mouth to play. Ouch words and stopping play if it got out of hand worked wonders and now when she's being crazy times if we say ouch she wants to give a kiss to make up for it lol.


----------



## Thane Teddy (Jul 27, 2013)

My puppy will be 4 mos. on September 2nd and we are going through something similar. There are 2 times of the day when this occurs. The first is when I take him out of the crate in the morning. He fly into my lap and is so loving. I rub his belly and pet him and let him know that I am just as excited to see him, and then.....the minute my hands are near his head or neck (I take his collar off at night), he starts to chew on my hands. It is confined to my hands and not my feet or other parts of my body. So when it starts I hold one of his chewy teething bones (not plastic), the ones that become soft and gooey as they work on it. And that solves it for situation #1. I am sure he is going to grow out of it.

Situation #2 is when I get down on the floor to play with him. I am completely convinced that he thinks I am another puppy and so he treats me as if I am another puppy. It occurred to me after seeing him interact with the other puppies in our puppy school class. He jumps on me and mouths/bites me the same way. And it is clear that he is being playful (tail wagging, ears back), so since he is the baby and I am the adult, I control the situation by not getting down on the floor with him, but we play fetch, he is the defense for the soccer ball we kick around, kand just general runniing around. My point is that the play doesn`t always have to involve your hands near his mouth. If he doesn`t end it, I do not talk to him in my usual baby voice, but more in a "Knock it off, I`m not happy with your behavior at the moment" and then I leave the backyard or the room.

Good luck. Be flexible. You will get it worked out and remember he is only 3 months old. Like with kids, most situations get better with some time and maturity.


----------

